# Scheibenbremsen im Vergleich



## hst_trialer (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr so Lust dazu habt, aber vielleicht könnte man mal einen Vergleich verschiedener Scheibenbremsen anstellen.

Jetzt werden viele wieder sagen: ist doch Wurst, die Hope ist eh die Beste... aber vielleicht gibt es noch andere Leute die es interessiert, wo sie mit ihrer Bremse liegen und welche noch einen Tick besser ist. Vielleicht ergeben sich noch ganz neue Erkenntnisse.

Ich habe mir die "Mühe" gemacht und erstmal die Verhältnisse von Geber zu Nehmer aufgestellt, die sich aufgrund der Kolbenquerschnittsflächen ergeben:







Jetzt zählen natürlich noch weitere Komponenten mit rein, wovon wir natürlich nur einige selber bestimmen können:

1.) Hebelverhältnis am Griff (Hebel 1 und Hebel 2) sowie den eigentlichen Wirkwinkel beim erreichen des Bremsdruckes (alpha). Denke aber der Winkel kann vernachlässigt werden, da die meisten Bremsen so ausgelegt sind, dass der Winkel dann 90° beträgt.






2.) wirksame Belagsfläche (hier weiß dargestellt von einer Magura Clara)






So kann man ohne Beachtung der uns unbekannten Reibwerte aufgrund unterschiedlicher Belagsmischungen und Scheibenlegierungen abschätzen, wie die Bremsleistung sein könnte.
So ist zum Beispiel bei der Gustav M das Kolbenverhältnis nur noch um die 40% so groß wie bei der Louise, dafür ist aber die Belagsfläche wieder mehr als 2mal so groß.

Über eure Mitarbeit würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## lässig_hoch_3 (26. Dezember 2008)

ich komme bei dem oben dargestellten zwar nicht so ganz mit, aber: könnte man sagen wir aus der hope noch mehr bremskraft rausholen, indem man einen längeren bremshebel verwenden würde?
ist es das was du gemeint hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (27. Dezember 2008)

sorry wenn ich mal störe aber die gustav hat ja irgend wie die kleinsten nehmer oder? bloß hat sie am meisten wums hab sie selber. leigt das dan nur am schwimmsattel. hab eine von 2002 mit dem alten louise hebel.

gruß marcel


----------



## Dan_Oldb (27. Dezember 2008)

Druck ist definitiert als Kraft/Fläche. Das heisst je kleiner der Nehmer desto grösser ist der Druck bei gleichbleibender Kraft. Beim Geber ist es andersherum, da steigt der resultierende Druck mit der Grösse des Kolbens. Denn je grösser der Geberkolben desto mehr Flüssigkeit wird in die Leitung gepresst und desto grösser der Druck in der Leitung.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. Dezember 2008)

ich bin am wochenende ne magura Clara gefahren, mit plastikbremsgriff und hebel, die zieht echt bombe


----------



## Dan_Oldb (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube, genau soetwas wollte der Threadersteller nicht hören. Denn ich habe auch ne Clara mit Plastikhebel, und die geht echt gar nicht im Vergleich zu meinen Juicy 3. Ist also alles subjektiv, daher will der TE hier wohl objektive Werte miteinander vergleichen.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Dezember 2008)

so ist es. wenn also jemand zum beispiel ne clara hat, wäre es toll, wenn derjenige mal die hebelverhältnisse wie im ersten bild dargestellt misst. also länge des hebels bis lenkpunkt und die länge von dem lenkpunkt bis zum stift, welcher den kolben drückt.

und dann noch die größe der beläge vllt.


----------



## Dan_Oldb (29. Dezember 2008)

So, ich war gerade in der Garage zum Messen. Mir stehen Avid Juicy 3 von 2008 und eine Magura Clara von 2000 (mit nur einem Kolben) zur Verfügung:


Avid Juicy 3 2008:
Kolben: 2
Nehmer-Durchmesser: ca. 2,0 cm
Geber-Durchmesser: ?
Belag-Fläche: 1,5 * 2,9 cm = 4,35 cm^2
Hebellänge (Hebel 1): 8,0 cm
Hebelabstand (Hebel 2): 1,4 cm


Magura Clara 2000 (mit Plastikgriff und einem Kolben):
Kolben: 1
Nehmer-Durchmesser: 1,9 cm
Geber-Durchmesser: ?
Belag-Fläche: 1,7 * ca. 1,7 cm = ca. 2,89 cm^2 (Circa-Angaben, da sie gerundet sind)
Hebellänge (Hebel 1): 9,0 cm
Hebelabstand (Hebel 2): 1,4 - 1,5 cm


Hoffe, geholfen zu haben.
Ciao, Daniel


----------



## c-mann (2. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin

Mal ne andere frage mit was macht ihr eigenlich Eure Bremsscheiben sauber ????? 
Gruß sven


----------



## duro e (2. Januar 2009)

also zum bremsscheiben reinigen nehme ich immer bremsenreiniger . wenn l auf der scheibe ist dann reibe ich die scheibe mit erde ein damit die das öl aufsaugt . danach erde runtermachen und mit bremsenreiniger sauber machen . also so habe ich es immer gemacht .


----------



## c-mann (2. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin
Kann man auch Spiritus nehmen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (2. Januar 2009)

ja. ist auch besser


----------



## Dan_Oldb (2. Januar 2009)

Würdet ihr bitte aufhören, diesen Thread vollzuspammen? Der Ersteller wollte keine Diskussion über dreckige Bremsscheiben haben, sondern Fakten über Scheibenbremsen zusammentragen.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Januar 2009)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Würdet ihr bitte aufhören, diesen Thread vollzuspammen? Der Ersteller wollte keine Diskussion über dreckige Bremsscheiben haben, sondern Fakten über Scheibenbremsen zusammentragen.
> 
> Ciao, Daniel



bist du jetzt der neue ordner hier oder was?


----------



## c-mann (2. Januar 2009)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Würdet ihr bitte aufhören, diesen Thread vollzuspammen? Der Ersteller wollte keine Diskussion über dreckige Bremsscheiben haben, sondern Fakten über Scheibenbremsen zusammentragen.
> 
> Ciao, Daniel


 
Wenn es dich nicht intresiert was schreibst ( SPAM`s ?? ) du dann ?



Danke Euch für die TIPP`s für die sauberen Scheiben.


----------



## Scrat (3. Januar 2009)

c-mann schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Mal ne andere frage mit was macht ihr eigenlich Eure Bremsscheiben sauber ?????
> Gruß sven



Wasser.

Berg runter rollen, Bremse schleifen lassen bis die ordentlich heiß ist, Wasser drüber kippen.

RB-Hebel für Disc (alte Version mit Carbonschelle): Hebel 1: 9,2cm, Hebel 2: 1,5cm

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## TFCMaKO (9. Januar 2009)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Druck ist definitiert als Kraft/Fläche. Das heisst je kleiner der Nehmer desto grösser ist der Druck bei gleichbleibender Kraft. Beim Geber ist es andersherum, da steigt der resultierende Druck mit der Grösse des Kolbens. Denn je grösser der Geberkolben desto mehr Flüssigkeit wird in die Leitung gepresst und desto grösser der Druck in der Leitung.
> 
> Ciao, Daniel



Würde ich nicht unterschreiben...
Es geht einfach darum, dass ein kleiner Geberkolben auf einen grossen Nehmerkolben eine wesentlich grössere Kraft ausübt.
Da hierbei weniger Öl bewegt wird, müssten die Beläge näher an die Scheibe(Oder man macht mehrere Hubbewegungen), die Bremskraft wäre aber höher.
Bestes Beispiel Magura HS 33 (Ja ich weiss, dass das eine Felgenbremse ist)
Dort sind die Geberkolben im Durchmesser 2mm kleiner als bei HS22/11 und die Bremse ist stärker, aber die Kolben müssen näher an die Felge gebracht werden.
Bei Scheibenbremsen erübrigt sich das, der weg der Kolben ist eh minimal, aber vergleicht das mal mit dem Weg den der Geberkolben macht - noch dazu haben die Scheibenbremsen einen Ausgleichsbehälter und eine automatische Nachstellung, müssen also nie 100 % zurückwandern.

Ich denke mal bei der Gustav M kommt hinzu, dass es ein Schwimmsattel ist, sprich die Kolben rein theoretisch den doppelten Weg eines herkömmlichen Disckolbens machen müssen, da bei festsätteln ja 2 Kolben gegeneinander arbeiten, daher muss der Geberkolben weniger Öl bewegen.

Sry, aber hab in Hydraulik aufgepasst 

PS.: Wenn die Fläche am Geber kleiner wird, wird der Druck grösser und bleibt in der leitung "konstant" (gibt es nicht, weiss ich)
Da der Nehmerkolben meist grösser ist und mindestens 2 mal vorhanden... stellt mal die Formel um, die Kraft wird grösser, wenn der Nehmerkolben grösser wird - er bewegt sich nur weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (20. Januar 2009)

will nochmal einen kleinen einwurf bringen.

gehen wir mal davon aus, dass das verhältnis der kolben zueinander der ausschlaggebende punkt ist, dann wäre wohl der clara hebel mit 9mm durchmesser und der julie bremssattel mit 28mm die monsterbremse schlechthin. damit würde sich für das verhältnis 19,36 ergeben. wären also nochmal 60% mehr als die hope.
da die clara nichtmehr gängig ist und durchaus auch verschleißfreudig, wäre die louise (01..03er baujahre) am sinnvollsten.
in verbindung dieses hebels mit nem julie sattel würde immerhin ein verhältnis von 15,68 geben. auch schonmal 30% mehr als bei der hope.

wer also derartige materialien rumzuliegen hat, oder nen julie sattel für mich hat, der kann sich gerne mal melden.

danke


----------



## TFCMaKO (20. Januar 2009)

Fraglich wären dann Bremsbelagfläche und Hebelweg...
Ob mit der angestrebten Kombination was zu holen ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln...

Zumal die Hebelübersetzung auch eine Rolle spielt, also Krafteinwirkung im Abstand zum Drehpunkt und dann wieder der Hebelarm, der auf den Kolben wirkt...


----------



## Monty98 (20. Januar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> will nochmal einen kleinen einwurf bringen.
> 
> gehen wir mal davon aus, dass das verhältnis der kolben zueinander der ausschlaggebende punkt ist, dann wäre wohl der clara hebel mit 9mm durchmesser und der julie bremssattel mit 28mm die monsterbremse schlechthin. damit würde sich für das verhältnis 19,36 ergeben. wären also nochmal 60% mehr als die hope.
> da die clara nichtmehr gängig ist und durchaus auch verschleißfreudig, wäre die louise (01..03er baujahre) am sinnvollsten.
> ...




Julie Hebel kann man nicht kombinieren wie man will.
Ich fahr im Moment einen Deorehebel mit einer ältern Louise (03er - Baugleich mit Clara) und meine Bremse bestätigt deine Rechnungen absolut


----------



## Dan_Oldb (20. Januar 2009)

Aber die Unterschiede müssen doch noch woanders liegen: Ich habe ja gerade eine Clara hier, und die taugt nicht wirklich. Bzw. sie kann mit meinen Juicy 3 nicht im Ansatz mithalten. 
Clara und Julie sind ja beides Niederdruckbremsen (was auch immer das bedeutet), wodurch sie zwar vom Kolbenverhältnis gut dastehen, aber die Erfahrung lehrt uns ja das Gegenteil.

Aber ich kann gerne ne komplette Clara oder nur Clara-Hebel für schmales Geld zu Forschungszwecken zur Verfügung stellen.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## TFCMaKO (20. Januar 2009)

Hmm kannst ja mal testweise messen, wie lang der hebel von der Krafteinleitungsstelle (Also wenn du mit einem Finger ziehst, dann von der Mitte des Fingers aus) zum Drehpunkt des Hebels (Wichtig: Lineal einfach gerade anlegen, Krümmung etc. des Hebels geht nicht mit ein!) und dann von dem Drehpunkt aus die Länge des Hebels, der aus den Kolben drückt.

Dann kann man ja schnell auf den Druck schliessen, wenn man den Kolbendurchmesser hat.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. Januar 2009)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Aber die Unterschiede müssen doch noch woanders liegen: Ich habe ja gerade eine Clara hier, und die taugt nicht wirklich. Bzw. sie kann mit meinen Juicy 3 nicht im Ansatz mithalten.
> Clara und Julie sind ja beides Niederdruckbremsen (was auch immer das bedeutet), wodurch sie zwar vom Kolbenverhältnis gut dastehen, aber die Erfahrung lehrt uns ja das Gegenteil.
> 
> Aber ich kann gerne ne komplette Clara oder nur Clara-Hebel für schmales Geld zu Forschungszwecken zur Verfügung stellen.
> ...



Julie alt = Niederdruckbremse
Clara = keine Niederdruckbremse.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Januar 2009)

Ich habe sowohl einen Clara Bremssattel als auch einen Julie PM Sattel hier irgendwo rumliegen.
Bei Bedarf suche ich mal.


----------



## TFCMaKO (21. Januar 2009)

habe mal grob rumgerechnet, weil ich grad nix zu tun hab und kein Auge zugeht...
Habe die Hebelverhältnisse nur grob abgeschätzt, anhand von PDF Manuals von Magura, aber für ne qualitative Einschätzung wird´s reichen.

Louise 2009 = 6585N
GustavM 08 = 3628N
Julie vor 09 = 6494N
Clara Griff/JulieSattel = 11827N (nur mal angenommen, es würde funktionieren...)

Das sind die Kräfte, die unten an der Bremszange auf die Scheibe wirken, also schon mit 2 Kolben gerechnet.(Bei DIN Handkraft 100N!!)

PS.: Bin aber bei der GustavM nicht so sicher, da es ein Schwimmsattel ist, kann sein, dass die Kraft noch um den Faktor 2 erhöht werden muss, nun ist es schon spät, da hapert´s beim denken, evtl. kennt sich ja Jemand mit Schwimmsätteln aus.


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2009)

jetzt wäre es schön, wenn einer der hope-fahrer auch mal seinen bremshebel vermessen könnte. dann kann man nämlich die kräfte vergleichen. ih werde wohl auch mal photoshop zücken und es anhand eines bildes abschätzen. dann kann man das gesamte mal mit der clara-julie kombi vergleichen.

was nieder und hochdruckbremse angeht, so wurde die julie ja mit der normalen polyamid letung bedient, sowie die hs bremsen auch, da der kolben im griff ähnlich groß war. alle maße unter 13mm erzeugen einen so hohen drck, das die leitung evtl platzen oder auch von den verbindungselementen rutschen könnte.

wenn man aber die julie mit ner ordentlichen disc-tube versieht, sollte es gehen. denke nicht, dass die bremszange gleich die hufe hochreisst.

@zoocontrol

über den julie sattel würde ich mich freuen


----------



## TFCMaKO (21. Januar 2009)

Die Unterschiede bei Niederdruck und Hochdrucksystemen kommt hin, kann das ja auch mal mit angeben.

Louise 2009 = 86,6bar
GustavM 08 = 71,2bar
Julie vor 09 = 52,7bar (Zum Vergleich: Eine HS33 hat etwa 34,5bar)
Clara Griff/JulieSattel = 96bar

Also mal angenommen, bei der Clara Griff/Julie Sattel Kombination würde sich der Nehmerkolben ausreichend weit bewegen, würde wohl Stahlflex schon ein Muss sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2009)

@ TFCMaKO

kannst mal noch die angenommen/gemessenen hebelverhältnisse angeben

mit photoshop hab ich für dei hope mono trial etwa ein hebelverhältnis von 6 ausgemessen. das ergibt auch gerade mal 6348N
also im julie-bereich.

ich muss aber sagen, dass ich bisher keine julie hatte, die nicht richtig giftig unterwegs war...


----------



## TFCMaKO (21. Januar 2009)

Das Verhältnis kann ich gerne mit angeben, die Hebel selber mess ich nicht nochmal nach 

Hebelverhältnisse und Kräfte, die dadurch auf den Kolben wirken
Louise 2009 = 7,5 / 750N auf den Kolben (Hab ich hier liegen die Bremse)
GustavM 08 = 8,7 /  870N auf den Kolben
Julie vor 09 = 7 / 700N auf Kolben
Clara Griff/JulieSattel = 6,1 / 610N auf den Kolben


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2009)

TFCMaKO schrieb:


> Also mal angenommen, bei der Clara Griff/Julie Sattel Kombination würde sich der Nehmerkolben ausreichend weit bewegen, würde wohl Stahlflex schon ein Muss sein...



wozu? die clara fährt doch auch mit der disctube. in der clara kommt bedingt durch den kolben doch der selbe druck zu stande


----------



## TFCMaKO (21. Januar 2009)

Oh mal wieder nicht aufgepasst...


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2009)

musste gerade feststellen, dass es recht schwer ist einen punkt am hebelende festzulegen, an dem der finger angreift... entweder man legt einen 15mm kreis fest, von dessen mittelpunkt gemessen wird, oder man misst wirklich bis ende hebel und nimmt an, dass alle hebel da in etwa eine ähnliche geo haben. die 15mm kreis methode gefällt mir aber mehr... hab für die alte louise 01..03 etwa ein verhältnis von 5,6..5,8 gemessen. könnten aber auch 6 sein, da das hebelende ein wenig hochgebogen wurde...


----------



## TFCMaKO (21. Januar 2009)

Daher ja auch alles nur ungefähr.
Wenn man mit 2 Fingern am hebel zieht, nimmt man genau die Mitte als Einwirkpunkt und geht von dort aus gerade zum Drehpunkt, da dies die wirksame Hebellänge ist.
(Ob man nun die Kraft auf die gesamte fläche der Fingerbreite umrechnet oder sie einfach in der Mitte annimt - führt auf´s selber ergebnis hinaus)

Aber daher sind die ganzen Hebelverhältnisse aufgrund von Skizzen natürlich nur ganz Grob, wenn man den Hebel vor sich hat, wird es schon viel genauer, ich habe hier z.B. ne Louise 2009 und ne HS33 nach 2005, sollte da also schon recht genau sein, wobei man bei der Louise den Drehpunkt ja auch abschätzen muss...


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2009)

na ich werde mal die excel erweitern und online stellen.

für mich stellt sich auch noch die große frage zum schwimmsattel. denn 3600N in der gustav m find ich im vergleich zu den anderen bremsen wirklich sehr wenig. andererseits müsste man dafür mehr hebelweg machen und gleichzeitig sind aber auch die bremsbeläge viel größer!

da werde ich noch ein buch wälzen müssen.


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2009)




----------



## locdog (21. Januar 2009)

moment mal, die gustav hat doch 4 geber kolben, nicht 2 !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (21. Januar 2009)

ne hat nur 2

http://www.magura.com/german/produkte_static/produkt_2008_gustavm.htm

Aber habe gerade gesehen, dass die 2009er Louise einen 12 mm und keinen 10,5mm Geberkolben hat, hatte die Information einem Internethändler entnommen, denke mal die magura Angaben werden schon richtiger sein.


----------



## locdog (21. Januar 2009)

ooops, jeztz sehe ich es auch, ich dachte immer das die 4 hatten dann noch schnell nen bild im net gesehen und schon blodsin geschriebe 

ABER ICH WEIS JETZT wie es mit der kraft aussieht.
das das teil einen schwimsattelhat hat einen sin

jetzt ganz einfach zum mitdenken.

eine hope zb.
wen ZWEI  kolben um jewals 1mm rausgedruckt werden, werden die belage einen weg um sumasumarum 2mm (1mm pro seite) uberwinden

bei der gustac ist es so:
wen zwei kolben sich um jewals 1mm rausgedruckt werden. wird der eine belag NUR UM 1mm rausgedruckt. der andere ist ja FEST.
da aber so ein system die scheibe sich immer verbiegen wurde  beim bremsen und das starker desto mehr belag abgetragen wird (wie bei einer mechanischen disc) benutzt man ein schwimmstal (wie im autos) um IMMER die selbe kraft pro seite zu haben trotz nur einseitigen kolbensystem

also. die kraft steigt um faktor 2 bei der gustav !!!


----------



## TFCMaKO (21. Januar 2009)

Also doch, war heute nacht nicht mehr in der Lage, klar darüber nachzudenken und muss es dann ja wohl jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## locdog (21. Januar 2009)




----------



## mr.mütze (21. Januar 2009)

richtig. hab die gussel selber  hammer teil


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2009)

das mit dem faktor 2 glaub ich noch nicht so. dann könnte man doch eigentlich alle bremsen statt mit 2 kolben gegenüber mit 2 nebeneinander ausstatten und dann wie bei der ur-louise festsattel bei sich leicht elastisch verformender scheibe verwenden...

ich komm einfach nicht klar damit...

rein hydaulisch bleibt es dabei, dass die größe der fläche der nehmerzylinder/sättel, also größe und anzahl, bestimmen wieviel kraft aus dem druck gewonnen wird. 
siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geberzylinder

warum sollte ich also die kräfte verdoppeln nur weil es ein schwimmsattel ist. viel ehr würde sich die entstehende kraft doch eher beim anliegen der bremsbeläge auf beide seiten gleichmäßig verteilen, wodurch pro seite nur die hälfte der gesamtkraft anliegt. beide zusammen ergänzen sich dann wieder zur gesamtkraft.

ich wette, dass ne 4-kolben anlage stärker packt als die gusatv m mit schwimmsattel, wenn alle kolbenabmaße gleich sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (21. Januar 2009)

Also sein kann es schon, zumal die Clara / Ur Louise nur einen Bremskolben hat!

Ich habe jetzt auf die Schnelle im Netz nix gefunden, werde mal, wenn ich Zeit habe, ne Zeichnung erstellen, damit ich mir das Ganze besser vorstellen kann, bin da momentan mit dem Denken auch noch zu langsam, es kann aber durchaus richtig sein.


----------



## locdog (21. Januar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> rein hydaulisch bleibt es dabei, dass die größe der fläche der nehmerzylinder/sättel, also größe und anzahl, bestimmen wieviel kraft aus dem druck gewonnen wird.
> siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geberzylinder
> 
> warum sollte ich also die kräfte verdoppeln nur weil es ein schwimmsattel ist.
> ...



hast noch nicht ganz begriffen 
das da ein schwinsatel ist, IST NICHT WICHTIG, bzw hat kein einflus auf denn druck welche die bremsbelage auf die scheibe produziert.

WICHTIG IST NUR das die 2 kolben NUR eine seite bewen, sprich, nur ein bremsklotz, und nicht zwei wie ublich. 

2 bremskolben bei der gustav die sich um jewals 1mm bewegen. bewgen den EINEN bremsklotz auch NUR um den einen mm.

bei der klasischen wariante ist der weg dopelt so weit weil jeweils ein bremsklotz um jewals 1mm bewegt wird weil er einzeln von einem bremskolben bewegt wird....uff....hoffe das reicht


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2009)

ja, das passt schon. man muss halt irgendwie mehr weg machen.
ABER: deswegen wird doch nicht die kraft auf die beläge größer... also es steigt doch deshalb nicht die bremskraft, weil irgendwann liegen die beläge an der scheibe an und in diesem zusatnd gilt es, die drücke und kräfte zu untersuchen


----------



## locdog (21. Januar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ja, das passt schon. man muss halt irgendwie mehr weg machen.




ja stimmt genau, man mus DOPPELT so weit den griff ziehen um denn bremsklotz rauszufahren, heist, DU hast ne mechanische ubersetzun um den faktor zwei.

und das ganze ubertrags sich auch auf den druck die bremskraft unsw. hab aber kein bock und zeit formeln forzutragen  mus ja noch ne abchandlung uber Ionentriebwerke schreiben


----------



## erwinosius (21. Januar 2009)

Normal darfst du doch beim betrachten der Kraft nur die beiden Beläge nehmen die direkt von den Koben verdrückt werden. Die Kraft wird ja nur von diesen beiden Kolben aufgebracht also ist die andere Seite in dieser Hinsicht unrelevant. Allerdings ist der große Unterschied dass man durch diese Bauweise zwei Kolben verbauen muss, aber eine doppelt so hohe Reibfläche bekommt. Und da Reibung nun mal Druck/Fläche ist, wird dadurch auch die Bremskraft größer!?
gruß
erwin


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Januar 2009)

erste neue erkenntnis heute:

die hope mono trial hat 25mm kolben im sattel. somit wäre sie stärker als die clara...

jetzt wüsste ich gerne, ob die mono mini nun 23 oder gar nur 22mm kolben hat. dann wäre die normale mono auf dem louise level...


----------



## TFCMaKO (22. Januar 2009)

Hab jetzt auch nochmal nachgehakt und auch mit nem Bekannten gesprochen, der KFZ Mechaniker war und der Faktor 2 bei der Schwimmsattelbremse ist doch falsch.
Ich war mir da halt nicht so sicher.
Richtig ist, dass man den Faktor 2 beim Weg hat, den die Kolben zurücklegen müssen und zwar jeder von beiden, dies wirkt sich aber nicht auf die Kraft aus - hst_trialer lagst also doch richtig, ich war mir da ja, wie gesagt, nicht so sicher (Denkblockade  )

Folglich müsste die hohe Bremsleistung "nur" aus den grösseren Scheiben und den doppelt (oder mehr) so grossen Belägen zustande kommen.
Und das die reine Kolbenkraft alleine nicht ausschlaggebend ist, ist ja spätestens seit der Julie klar, denke ich


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Januar 2009)

bei tartybikes steht sogar:

Upgraded' hydraulic piston ratios gives 54% more mechanical advantage and thus far more power than any standard disc brake featuring a similar sized rotor.

soll heißen: durch ein anderes kolbenverhältnis bekommt man über 50% mehr kraft raus.
kurz zurück gerechnet hat die mono mini wohl nur 20mm kolben... regelrecht schlecht!

hier mal wieder ein update:


----------



## TFCMaKO (22. Januar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> bei tartybikes steht sogar:
> soll heißen: durch ein anderes kolbenverhältnis bekommt man über 50% mehr kraft raus.



Siehe HS33

2mm kleinerer Geberkolben als die HS22 und dadurch ca.25% Mehr Bremsleistung


----------



## locdog (22. Januar 2009)

uff da bin ich aber  hmm komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (25. Januar 2009)

hab jetzt meine louise 2006 gegen die hope getauscht und mal den louise hebel vermessen.

*hebelverhältnis ist 9,5*
damit ergeben sich knapp 6400N zu 7750N an der Hope


----------



## gabs (6. September 2009)

hallo   zu dieser diskussion was.. wenn die kraft erheblich größer wird, vermindert sich der belag abstand (das zu leichterem schleifen führt) und der druckpunkt wird schwamiger...

nun hätte ich eine frage... welchen durchmesser haben die nehmerkolben der gustav (es sind 2 verschiedene)  und welchen durchmesser hat der geberkolben der neuen xt?

ich brauche die durchmesser (verhältnisse) daher, weil ich mir selber einen schwimmenden bremsblock fräsen will

thx gabs


----------



## duro e (6. September 2009)

mal ne kurze erfahrung von mir , mit 2 disc bremsen für vorn . 
mechanische hayes mx4 , hat ganz gut gepackt nach 2 tagen , recht schwammiger druckpunkt und nicht so agressiv . 160er scheibe .

jetzt hab ich die kleine juicy 3 drauf ^^. auch die 160er scheibe . macht nach 1tag so geil dicht und richitg bissig die bremse , denke aber mal da kommt noch mehr weil die nich richtig eingefahren ist bis jetzt . ( hab aber auch 1 avid serienbelag drin und einen weichen ebc dh belag den ich damals in der juicy seven verbaut hatte ) . 
top bremse für kleines geld und sieht schmucke aus auch .


----------



## djinges (6. September 2009)

Die Idee mit dem Vergleich finde ich gut man kann schon erkennen welche Bremse wie stark zubeißt.

Zusätzlichspielt es natürlich auch eine Rolle, wieviel parasitäre Verformungen auftreten. Dabei kommen dann schwimmende Bermsscheiben, Brakebooster, steife Hebel usw. zur Geltung.


----------



## gabs (6. September 2009)

wie kommst du auf schwimmende bremsscheiben?


----------



## Pflogger (7. September 2009)

Schwimmende Bremsscheibe -->
http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_MVF.html


----------



## gabs (7. September 2009)

ja ist schon klar, aber ich kann mir da keine verformungen vorstellen, die die bremsleistung beeinflussen?


----------



## djinges (8. September 2009)

die scheibe verformt sich nicht mehr ... auch wenn ich nich glaub, dass das so viel bringt


----------



## soma (24. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal den Thread hier ausgegraben, weil ich ein Problem mit meinen Bremsen habe.
Und zwar fuhr ich Louise '04 und die zog wie sau bei 160er Scheiben. Nun, nach dem Wechsel auf die Kombo mit Marta Bremszange (sieht aus wie die Louise nur in schwarz BJ weiß ich leider nicht, aber vor 09 und nach 04) mit RB Hebeln und 180er Scheiben zieht's gar nicht mehr. Ich kann im Stand die Bremse voll ziehen, aber das Rad dreht sich leicht (zwar nur ein paar Millimeter, aber beim Trialen reichts aus, dass es durchrutscht), wenn ich volles Rohr in die Pedale trete.
Okay, vllt. muss ich sie ja noch besser einfahren, aber trotzdem finde ich es seeehr seltsam. Passt die Kombination vllt nicht zusammen, sodass ich evtl. zu wenig Kraft erzeugen kann?

Weiß jemand Rat? Der gute alte HST vielleicht? Du hast doch alles so gut errechnen können.

Bilder gibt's im Fotoalbum...

Danke schon mal an die Experten, welche sich dem Problem vllt annehmen könnten.

Viele sonnige Grüße,
soma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (24. März 2010)

hi soma,

du hast die antwort quasi schon gegeben: einfahren!

ich habe mir ne zeitlang auch sorgen gemacht, dass ne bremse nicht gleich zieht, aber das brauchst du nicht. so nervig es auch ist, fahr die erstmal etwas. am betsen du versuchst nicht dran zu denken und irgendwann fällt dir auf, dass sie plötzlich doch super zieht.

solange der druckpunkt einigermaßen hart ist und die bremse zieht, dann pastt das. die ein zwei mm die sie rutscht legen sich vllt noch.

hast du sie denn ohne beläge befüllt und entlüftet?


----------



## soma (24. März 2010)

Hi,

erstmal danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Und ja, ich habe die Hebel bekommen, danach erst die Zangen und dann endlich meine Stahlflexleitung. Dann alles schön sauberst zusammengebaut, penibel befüllt. Paar Stunden stehen gelassen und zwischendurch immer die Leitungen abgeklopft. Dann nochmals entlüftet. Also daran liegt es nicht.

Bin schon etwas gefahren, nen Manual gezogen, doch da habe ich dann erstmal Maikäferchen gespielt, weil da leider die Bremse durchgerutscht ist. Deswegen hat ich ja Bedanken.

Heute komme ich leider nicht zum Fahren. Aber morgen. Probiere das dann auch mal aus mit dem Wassertrick, der hier schon des öfteren angesprochen wurde.

Scheiben sind auch auf jeden Fall sauber, da ich die mit Isopropanol gereinigt habe.

Naja, ich werde dann morgen mal berichten, was drauf geworden ist. Wenn alle Stricke reißen sollten, werde ich mir andere Zangen besorgen.

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall heute ne Menge Spaß beim Trialen, soll ja in fast ganz Deutschland die Sonne scheinen ;D


----------



## hst_trialer (24. März 2010)

oh ja, ich würde gerne fahren, aber da muss ich erst nochmal bissl das werkzeug schwingen.

ansonsten hört sich dein ganzes vorgehen sehr gut an. eigentlich alles wie im bilderbuch. der trick mit dem wasser ist ein guten anfang, aber es geht nix gegen richtig einfahren.

lass dir die zeit und mach dir keine sorgen, das kommt schon.

und solltest du die zangen wirklich nichtmehr wollen, dann gib bescheid... wollte mal was mit den martas ausprobieren


----------



## TFCMaKO (29. März 2010)

Wozu die Kraft halbieren?!?


----------



## soma (29. März 2010)

Probier mal aus; bin echt gespannt, ob es was bringt.


----------



## TFCMaKO (29. März 2010)

> Die Kraft bleibt dabei genau gleich, wurde glaube ich in diesem thread sehr lang diskutiert. Wenn man es schafft, einen bremsbelag fest und spielfrei einzubauen, dann hat man am hinterrad kaum mehr gewackel.




Naja, wenn du einen Kolben fest einbaust, ist die Fläche dahinter ja sozusagen nur noch ein Ölkanal, Kraft überträgt der Kolben nicht mehr, nur die Reibfläche vom Belag bleibt vorhanden, aber die Kraft selber wird geringer.
Was ein Gleichbleiben der Kraft anbelangt, hab ich hier zumindest keine Erklärung gefunden. Hatte das Problem bei meiner Louise, ein Kolben bewegte sich gar nicht mehr, Bremsleistung war deutlich weniger!

Nur so als Feedback, bevor du an der Hope rumsäbelst und später nicht mehr viel geht. Bei der Clara war ja der Geberzylinder relativ klein und der Nehmer relativ groß, daher passte die Leistung (anscheinend), auch wenn hier nur ein Kolben arbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (29. März 2010)

Uff, wie soll man sagen...

*EDIT: Das hier mal stehende Beispiel war ein falscher Gedankengang, da die verringerte Kraft mit der Änderung des hydraulischen Übersetzungsverhältnisses und nicht mit dem Kräftegleichgewicht zusammenhängt! Edit Ende*

Das mit dem Kräftegleichgewicht ist so eine Sache...
Wenn du nur einen Kolben hast, hast du auch ein Kräftegleichgewicht, nur, dass die Kraft des Kolbens dann eben vom Sattel "aufgefangen" wird, dies ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass nur die Hälfte der Kraft an der Scheibe ankommt. 

Die 2 Kolben auf einer Seite erzeugen die doppelte Kraft, das ist sicherlich richtig (z.B. Gustav M, auch auf beiden Seiten der Scheibe Beläge), aber du nimmst ja nur einen Kolben weg und setzt diesen nicht auf die andere Seite, sprich wird die Fläche halbiert, damit auch dir Kraft.


F=p*A, daran kann man es sich eigentlich am einfachsten klarmachen, dass die Kraft geringer wird, wenn du einen Kolben wegnimmst


----------



## TFCMaKO (29. März 2010)

Sorry, ich wollte mit dem Beispiel nur darauf hinaus, dass sich bei Wegnahme einer "ausführenden Kraft" die Kraft verringert, klar, das Gleichgewicht bleibt vorhanden, wird dem Fall dann vom Lager aufgenommen, in deinem Fall der Bremsbelag im Sattel, welcher aber eben nicht "aktiv" gedrückt wird.

Mehr wollt´ ich gar nicht sagen, das Beispiel ist absoluter Schrott, sehe ich ein, es hat nix mit Mechanik zu tun, sondern mit der hydraulischen Übersetzung, das kann man mit dem Beispiel gar nicht darstellen.

Ich denke aber, die F=p*A Formel ist in dem Fall der wegnahme eines Kolbens eh am aussagekräftigsten!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (29. März 2010)

alter... siehs doch endlich ein das er recht hat, mit deinen wirren beispielen bringste alle nur durcheinander...

is doch scheis egal ob bei der bremse  kolben gegeb kolben drückt oder der kolben gegen einen festen gegenhalter, der druck auf die scheibe bleibt der gleiche, basta!


----------



## TFCMaKO (29. März 2010)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> der druck auf die scheibe bleibt der gleiche, basta!



Tut er nicht, Äff ist gleich Peh mal Ah


----------



## locdog (29. März 2010)

Er hat leider unrecht.

und ohne jegliche formeln ( pascal, bernoulli usw) kann man mit einen simplen gedankenexperiment das erklaren.

wen man jetzt denn bremshebel druckt. sagen wir mal mit 10mm duchmesser, 10mm tief. Dann bewegen sich die zwei kolben INSGESAMT 10mm ABER jeh Koblen nur 5mm!
wen man jetzt einen kolben blokiert, muss sich der andere kolben 10mm bewegen.

Da die Umsetzungsrechning linear ist kann man auch gleich sagen das die ubersetzung um 50% kleiner wirdz also 50% weniger dampf an der zange


----------



## TFCMaKO (29. März 2010)

Ich habe meine Aussage zu meinem Beispiel auf der Vorseite korrigiert, ja um das hydraulische Übersetzungsverhältnis, was ich ja direkt am Anfang schon geschrieben hatte. (zumindest sollte es eigentlich...)

Insofern weitermachen


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (29. März 2010)

locdog, zwei mal 5 ist auch 10....


----------



## TFCMaKO (29. März 2010)

und 3*3 zwischen 8 und 10


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (30. März 2010)

naja... wenns euch spass macht falsche behauptungen ins netz zu stellen...

aber stellt euch mal vor, ihr legt euch in die beinpresse und presst dort 200kg, dann habt ihr 200kg druck auf der fusssole

und jetzt stellt euch mal vor ihr drückt mit euren füsen gegen jemanden der auch 200kg drückt, wieviel druck habt ihr jetzt auf der fusssole?

400kg? also 100% kraftzuwachs?


----------



## TFCMaKO (30. März 2010)

Die Kraftreduzierung liegt doch nur in der Änderung des hydraulischen Übersetzungsverhältnisses. 
Halbe Kolbenfläche bedeutet halbe Kraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (30. März 2010)

Jetzt wurde wieder lange über das Thema 1-Kolben vs 2-Kolben Bremssattel diskutiert. Ich habe die Zeit genutzt um dort nochmal tiefgründig zu recherchieren und bin im automobilen Bereich auch fündig geworden.

Ich bitte euch also, egal welche Meinung ihr vertretet, folgende Fakten nicht zu diskutieren, da sie einfach der wirklichen Physik entsprechen! Kein "Wenn" und kein "Aber"!

Das Bremsmoment berechnet sich vereinfacht (also unbeachtet der unterschiedlichen Reibwerte und Wirkradien, evtl auch geringfügigen Kraftunterschiede je Seite) folgendermaßen:

Bremsmoment = 2 * Reibwert * Spannkraft * effektiven Reibradius

Die 2 ist dabei der Knackpunkt! Egal ob es sich um eine Einkolben Schwimmsattelbremse oder 2 Kolben Festsattelbremse handelt.
Über die Reaktion des Schwimmsattels (Gustav M) oder der Scheibe (alte Louise), also verschieben oder elastisch verbiegen, entsteht eine Kraft die der über den Kolben eingebrachten Kraft entspricht. Da diese Kräfte entgegengerichtet sind, wirken beide quasi addiert auf die Scheibe.

Es ist also auch wichtig das Gehäuse und nicht nur die Kolben zu betrachten, da dieses im Falle der Einkolbenbremse die Gegenkraft aufbringt. In gewisser Weise auch bei der 2-Kolbenbremse, da hier das Gehäuse ein Auseinanderbiegen verhindern soll.


----------



## TFCMaKO (30. März 2010)

Dann probier´s aus und lass uns nicht dumm sterben, ich bin ja ziemlich offensichtlich bin zu voreingenommen, was dieses hydraulische Übersetzungsverhältnis angeht 
Also wenn du den Kolben fixiert hast, ob du dann immer noch mit derselben Fingerkraft bremsen kannst, das würde ich dann hinterher gerne wissen, ich kann es mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen 

Hydraulik war immer mehr meins als Mechanik, außerdem ist das schon wieder so lang´ her


----------



## hst_trialer (30. März 2010)

hört sich zwar komisch an, aber so stimmts!!!


----------



## ecols (30. März 2010)

Ich habe jetzt einige Zeit gesucht und konnte keinen Grund finden, warum eine Schwimmsattelbremse im Trialbereich schlechter als eine Festsattelbremse sein sollte, ein gleiches Übersetzungsverhältnis vorausgesetzt.

Hier noch zwei Zeichnungen aus http://www.motorradonline.de/de/lexikon/bremssattel-bremszange-radbremszylinder/41249

Festsattelbremse:






Schwimmsattelbremse:





Bleibt denn das Übersetzungsverhältnis gleich, wenn ich die effektive Kolbenfläche halbiere? Ich denke man muss bei der Betrachtung differenzieren indem man sich überlegt:


Benötigte Kraft um Überdruck (nehmen wir 1bar) in der Leitung zu erzeugen - hier ändert sich nichts, weil an Hebel und Geberkolben nichts geändert wird
Kraft die der Kolben mit dem Überdruck im System auf die Scheibe bringt - hier wird angesetzt
Resultierende Bremskraft relativ zur Kraft - hier ändert sich nichts, weil Beläge und Scheibe nicht modifiziert werden.
Ich bin aufs Resultat gespannt!


Mein Einwurf:
Da er vor hat eine Monoblock Bremse umzubauen, entfällt natürlich das "schwimmende" Element. Hierdurch wird die Scheibe gezwungen sich zu verbiegen.
Ich denke dass es schlecht Bremsen wird, da sich durch die Biegung die effektive Reibfläche verringert. Alternative wäre eventuell eine neue Bremsklotzform, etwa so:      ( | (    <-- ​


----------



## jan_hl (31. März 2010)

Wenn ich jetzt nicht voellig falsch liege, dann ist die BB7 doch eine einseitig drueckende Bremse? Da hat sich auch noch niemand beschwert, dass die deswegen schlecht bremst.


----------



## erwinosius (31. März 2010)

Aber das eigentliche Problem ist doch:

wie ecols schon erwähnte:

Druck bleibt gleich (Geberkolben und Fingerkraft)
Reibwerte bleiben auch gleich (Beläge und Scheibe)

Durch das ruhigstellen eines Zylinders wird ja quasi der eine Kanal stillgelegt. Also Kolben und Kanäle sind ohnen Funktion.
Dann ist ja nun davon auszugehen dass die Kolbenfläche halbiert wird (Nehmerseitig). Und daraus resulitert doch bei gleichem Druck die halbe Kraft, dafür aber der doppelte Weg da ich ja ein anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis habe.

F=p x A -> p bleibt gleich, A wird halbiert -> F wird halbiert.

gruß
erwin


----------



## gabs (31. März 2010)

wenn die scheibe FIX wäre hättest du recht... fix im sinne von gar nicht elastisch biegbar (bei axialer kraft)


----------



## hst_trialer (2. April 2010)

jetzt nochmal ein stumpfes bild um seine aussagen zu unterstützen:





oben eine 2-kolben-zange und unten 1-kolben.
die roten pfeile sind lagerkräfte, also die kräfte die das material (bremssattel) dem hydraulikdruck und den daraus entstehenden kräften entgegensetzt. schlect zu sehen sind noch blaue pfeile die quasi die gegenkräfte zu den lagerkräften sind, also genau die durch den druck eingeleiteten kräfte.
im 2-kolben-sattel heben sich die grünen kräfte quasi wieder auf.

bildet man halt ein kräftegleichgewicht, so sieht man, dass alle kräfte die auf die fläche in größe der bremskolben angreifen (diese sind sowohl an den sattelwänden und den/dem kolben) auch gleich groß nur unterschiedlich gerichtet sind.
das heisst, dass die grünen kräfte oben genauso groß sind wie die unten auf die kolben/beläge wirkenden roten und blauen kräfte.

es ist also absolut egal, ob 1-kolben oder 2-kolben, hauptsache gleiches überetzungsverhältnis und gleiche reibwerte!


bleibt die frage: warum gibt es dann die beiden bauformen???

aus dem automobilbau ist bekannt, dass hauptsächlich schwimmsättel verbaut werden, also nur kolben auf einer seite. grund ist dort aber nur der bauraum! auf der felgenseite ist zu wenig platz für ne dicke zange.
warum baut nun 2-kolbensättel...? man spart sich die schwimmende lagerung! stellt euch vor ihr hättet nen schwimmenden sattel und dann noch das belagsspiel...schrecklich!!! außerdem sind fahrrad-scheiben nicht so stabil denke ich, dass der sattel auch immer so schön axial verschoben wird. man bedenke die erste louise. dort gab es auch keinen schwimmenden sattel sondern die scheibe wurde reinelastisch verschoben.


also auch wenn ein kolben im sattel anliegen würde, dann würde nicht plötzlich die bremskraft halbiert!


----------



## Maxximum (3. April 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> bleibt die frage: warum gibt es dann die beiden bauformen???
> 
> aus dem automobilbau ist bekannt, dass hauptsächlich schwimmsättel verbaut werden, also nur kolben auf einer seite. grund ist dort aber nur der bauraum! auf der felgenseite ist zu wenig platz für ne dicke zange.



bis auf porsche.
die verbauen nach wie vor faustsattel-bremsen. deswegen hab porsche auch so eine große einpresstiefe an den felgen. is euch allen bestimmt schon aufgefallen dass dort der felgenstern immer ganz außen sitzt. grund dafür ist, dass platz geschaffen werden muss um die faust unterzubringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (3. April 2010)

Fest, nicht Faust, ein Faustsattel ist ein Schwimmsattel.

Festsattelbremsen werden bei vielen Sportwagen verbaut, ist zwar kostenintensiver und was die Wärmeabführung angeht auch nicht ganz ideal, da die Bremsflüssigkeit ja "um die heiße Scheibe herum muss".
Allerdings erzeugen mehrere Kolben ja auch eine gleichmäßigere Flächenpressung der Beläge und normalerweise müsste auch der Druckpunkt aufgrund eines steiferen Bremssattels härter werden.


----------



## gabs (3. April 2010)

festsattelbremsen schleifen nicht (wenn sie richtig funktionieren)


----------



## hst_trialer (3. April 2010)

TFCMaKO schrieb:


> Fest, nicht Faust, ein Faustsattel ist ein Schwimmsattel.
> 
> Festsattelbremsen werden bei vielen Sportwagen verbaut, ist zwar kostenintensiver und was die Wärmeabführung angeht auch nicht ganz ideal, da die Bremsflüssigkeit ja "um die heiße Scheibe herum muss".
> Allerdings erzeugen mehrere Kolben ja auch eine gleichmäßigere Flächenpressung der Beläge und normalerweise müsste auch der Druckpunkt aufgrund eines steiferen Bremssattels härter werden.



ja, so ist es. wir haben an unserem fsae-rennwagen auch immer feste sättel dran. dafür aber die scheibe gefloatet. im rennsport ist es einfach bewährt, da hat man auch genug platz für die sättel. vor allem die stabilität der zangen ist wichtig.


----------



## Maxximum (3. April 2010)

ja natürlich mein ich einen festsattel. man sollte unterm telfonieren keine posts schreiben 

@hst: macht ihr da die scheibe selbst? es gibt ja fast bzw keine floating discs um die 230mm.


----------



## hst_trialer (3. April 2010)

also selber machen wir die nicht. ist ja ne lange entwicklungsprozedur die richtige reibpaarung zu finden. ne zeit lang war glaub ich spiegler unser lieferant und die letzten 2 jahre soweit ich weiss eine tschechische bude. musst mal in unsere sponsorenliste schauen.

haben auch schonmal scheiben aus dem kartbereich verwendet. haben statt einer festen verschraubung einfach stifte genutzt und somit war sie axial leicht verschieblich. ging super!

wenn du weitere fragen hast, kannst mich gerne per pn anschreiben. war zwar eigentlich leiter der motorabteilung, aber habe gesamt einen recht guten überblick über das auto gehabt.


----------



## jan_hl (13. April 2010)

Der bremst nur noch einseitig? Muesste sich da nicht die Bremskraft halbieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (13. April 2010)

oh nein... nicht schon wieder...


----------



## snoopz (13. April 2010)

> umbau



Kurze Frage nochmal: Du hattest jetzt den Sattel fest und die Scheibe flext etwas, nicht? Hast Du schon Erfahrung sammeln können, ob die Scheibe gerade bleibt oder sich auf die Dauer verformen wird?


----------



## jan_hl (13. April 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> oh nein... nicht schon wieder...




@snoobs:
frag mal die Leute die eine Avid BB7 fahren, die drueckt auch nur einseitig.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. April 2010)

@ jan_hl

sind nicht alle mechanischen discs dahin gehend gleich. habe alle einen festen belag und drücken die scheibe dort gegen.

normal sind ja etwa 0,2..0,5 mm abstand der beläge zur scheibe. bei einer 160mm scheibe, also ein em radius von etwa 60mm (also scheibenradius abzüglich der 6-loch befestigung) sollte sich die scheibe keinesweg dauerhaft verformen.
rechnet man noch den tangens aus, sieht man dass mit bis zu 1,5° auch der belag kaum schief abgefahren wird. sollte alles keine probleme bereiten.


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. April 2010)

hammer geil

hab auch gleich mal gebastelt. (bisher war sie nur im "spanischenStyle", mit vertauschtem Bremsleitungsanschluss)

-12g

hast du den Kolben innen komplett entfernt (den linken)?

ist das silberne Teil der ehemalige schwarze Deckel mit runtergedrehter/feilter Verzahnung und neuem Inbus ?!?

Bilder von meiner Hope, mit nochmal 2 Tuning-Aktionen mehr... kommen bald.


edit: ("verwogen")


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. April 2010)

"hab es bisschen einfacher gemacht..." 

Linker Kolben komplett weg. An den Belag hinten dran ein Rundaluteil d=25mm (Höhe ca. 3mm), sodass der Belag sauber in der Kolbenbohrungsposition bleibt (Sekundenkleber, Belag+Rundteil)
So ist auch nich soviel Belastung auf dem "Belagshalterungsbolzen".
(reintheoretisch könnte man ja evtl. auch ohne dieses Aluteil hinten am Belag zur Führung fahren?!?)

den schwarzen Kolbendeckel hab ich von der Innenseite dünner gemacht (von ca.3,5mm auf 1mm Wandstärke) -> Aussenverzahnung etc. unverändert.

einzigster Nachteil von meiner zu deiner Version dürfte sein, dass sobald ich einen neuen Belag brauche auch ein neues Rundaluteil für den Belag hintendran brauche...


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. April 2010)

> 1. der kolben fehlt


Deckel hab ich deshalb auch aufjedenfall mal drangelassen - bei meiner Konstruktion könnte man jedoch sogar ohne fahren.
+ das kleine Alu-Rundteil, sollte hoffentlich für die Stabilität reichen 
(wobei das Aluteil im Vergleich zum Kolben ein witz ist)



> 2. beim Bremsen der Zylinder nicht unter druck steht.


hat ja bei mir nur Auswirkungen auf den Belag?!?
bzw. die Fläche auf die er gedrückt wird (~komplette Fläche des Belages - d25mm)

naja sobald das Rad läuft werd ich mal richtig testen... nich mit "Gabel in der Hand und über den Boden rollen und bremsen"


----------

